# U-Brake bremst mies, normal?



## zippi (20. April 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Ich habe vor kurzem mein Mauerblümchen (Karakoram '91) aufpoliert  .
Also auch die Bremsseile und Züge erneuert. Als dann alles fertig war, habe ich bei der Probefahrt - die erste seit ich weiß nicht mehr - festgestellt, dass ich am Hebel ziehen kann bis zum erbrechen. Aber das Hinterrad blockiert nie. Die originalen Araya-Rims laufen locker durch die Cool-Stop-Beläge  . Nun kann ich mich nicht erinnern, ob das immer schon so war   und wollte mal fragen, ob ihr auch so schlechte Bremsleistung bei euren U-Brakes habt. Oder sind meine Beläge zu alt. Vorne klappt's jedenfalls besser.


----------



## kingmoe (20. April 2004)

Ich bekomme zwar jedes Mal wieder Brechreiz, wenn ich einen dickeren Reifen fahre und der durch die U-Brake soll (stundenlange Einstellung...), aber die Bremsleistung ist bei mir (habe noch an 3 Bikes U-Brakes) durchaus als gut zu bezeichnen. Und ein blockierendes Hinterrad ist nun gar kein Problem. Was für eine Bremse ist es denn? Die absolut beste ist in meinen Augen die XT II mit dem integrierten Brake-Booster, andere (Suntour) kommen da nicht mit.
Kool Stop sind eigentlich auch auf U-Brakes mit das Beste, was man montieren kann. Wenn die Teile aber noch original sind (ergo über 10 Jahre alt), dann ist der Gummi wohl verhärtet. Schmeiß sie weg und versuche es mit neuen, möglichst weichen Belägen. Good luck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillbenny (20. April 2004)

Da hat Kingmoe recht!!!! Habe bei meinem original Karakoram auch die U-Brake drauf (erst Shimano LX/original) dann die XT UII . Habe ebenfalls die Araya Felgen war auch original!!! Beide Bremsen waren bei mir auf V-Brake Level!!! Brauche nur antippen und Hinterrad blockiert, einzustellen sind die auch super easy!!! Denke wird an Deinen Belägen liegen und versuch mal die Felgen richtig zu reinigen, Tipp: Haushaltsrolle und mit Spiritus getränkt abreiben, bis Flanken richtig sauber sind, dann greifen die Gummis auch wieder richtig!!! 

Gruß Benny


----------



## GTdanni (20. April 2004)

Ich bin heut auch mal wieder mit meinem U-Brake GT gefahren.
Die Bremse am HR (vorn hab ich ne V-Brake) ist auch bei mir unter aller Kanone. Ich hatte die Beläge mit nem Schwingschleifer angeschliffen und die Felge mit Aceton gereinigt, aber es nützt nix.
Irgendwie scheint es auch vom Hebelweg/Prinzip schon nicht ganz richtig zu funzen da ja der Bogen noch ewig weit ums Sitzrohr geht, sodas ich eigendlich die Kraft irgendwie in die falsche Richtung aufbringe. 
Versteht Ihr was ich meine ??? 

Hab leider kein Foto davon (Bremse ist ne Dia Compe)


----------



## differ (21. April 2004)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter. Ich habe mal mit einem Kollegen eine Magura an eine U-Brake-Aufnahme eines Zaskars adaptiert. Einfach den Evolution Adapter umgedreht, und einen normalen Brake Booster dran. Ist zwar recht knapp, aber wenn man das Langloch eventuell noch etwas länger feilt passt es.


----------



## zippi (21. April 2004)

Danke für die Tipps!
Meine U ist LX. Denke ich jedenfalls. Werd heut nachmittag mal ein Bild posten. Es steht nicht drauf, aber die original Ausstattung war LX. Neue Beläge werd ich dann wohl doch besorgen.

Magura umrüsten wäre auch ein Versuch. Weitestgehende Originalität - gerade die U - Brakes sind ja bezeichnend für frühe GT - wollte ich schon einhalten. Es sei denn, die Funktionalität leidet sehr. dann schau ich mal. Jedenfalls erst neue Beläge. Ich hoffe, die Dinger mit Gewinde bekommt man noch.
Greez


----------



## kingmoe (21. April 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schau ich mal. Jedenfalls erst neue Beläge. Ich hoffe, die Dinger mit Gewinde bekommt man noch.
> Greez



Falls du sie nicht bei deinem Händler vor Ort bekommst, frag in einem BMX-Shop oder bestelle einfach z.B. hier:

http://www.parano-garage.de/

Da gibt´s auch neue Kool Stop. BMX wird ja immer noch z.T. mit U-Brakes gefahren.


----------



## maixle (21. April 2004)

Gudde,

willkommen im Club der Fummler und Bastler. Habe letztes Jahr auch mein altes Karakoram von '90 aufgemöbelt, da ich mit dem MTB-Fahren wieder angefangen habe. Habe das auch durch viele Tipps im GT-Forum recht gut hinbekommen (Dank nochmal an alle Helfer und Ratgeber, insbesondere an Kingmoe. Ohne Deine Tipps wäre ich verzweifelt.  ).

Bei der U-Brake habe ich eine lange Leidensgeschichte hinter mir. Nachdem ich mit der LX-U-Brake nicht zufrieden war, habe ich versucht sie gegen eine Magura HS33 auszutauschen. Habe auch wild an den Adaptern rumgefeilt, da ich keine Evolutionadapter hatte. War aber alles mehr schlecht als recht. Meine Empfehlung: Lass die Finger von einer HS33 als Austausch für die U-Brake, wenn Du keine Evolutionadapter hast. Habe es dann mit einer Suntour Rollercam probiert. War aber auch nicht das wahre. Schliesslich bin ich bei der XT II angelangt und bin richtig zufrieden. Die hat endlich richtig gute Bremsleistung in V-Brake Qualität. Betreibe Sie derzeit mit Ultegra-Bremsbelägen. Denke aber mit Kool-Stop-Belägen erzielst Du ein noch besseres Ergebnis. Sobald ich welche in einem Laden finde, werde ich die auch dranmontieren.

@zippie: Deine Modernisierungserfahrungen mit dem Karakoram würden mich sehr interessieren. Könnten uns ja mal austauschen. Kannst Du mir auch mal ein Foto Deiner Karakoram-Sänfte zukommen lassen? Hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Achja, an alle Experten: Kann ich die U-Brake eigentlich auch mit einem V-Brakehebel betreiben? Meiner Meinung nach sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, da ich doch über das Zugdreieck entsprechend justieren kann. Eure Meinung dazu würde mich durchaus interessieren.

GT rulez and steel is real
Maixle


----------



## Spatzenwade (21. April 2004)

Beläge für U-Brake sind kein Thema, V-Brakes haben ja auch oft Gewindestiftbremsbeläge. Zur Not gehen auch Rennradbremsbeläge mit Schraube. Einfach gerade auf Bremskörper festschrauben, den gewünschten Einstellwinkel feilt man ans Gummi. Passender Belag zur Felge ist aber wichtig, da Bremsleistung wesentlich schlechter als bei V-Brake ist.
Meine U II am Avalanche geht bei korrekter Einstellung, gereinigter Felge und frisch angeschliffenen Bremsbelägen super, solange es trocken ist. Bei Nässe ist es dann aber auch vorbei. 
Tendenziell wird es bei Nässe besser (kann man sich zumindest einbilden) wenn man die Bremsbeläge etwas kleiner schneidet, damit die Flächenpressung größer wird und der Wasserfilm auf der Felge schneller geknackt wird.
Die Magura-Adapter passen auch umgedreht meistens nicht. Man muß das Loch soweit auffeilen, bis keine Wand mehr da ist. Ich habe mir selbst Aufnahmen gefräst (für die Ur-Magura), war aber nicht zufrieden weil es sehr weich wurde. Man müsste einen elend langen Brakebooster anbringen, sieht sch.. aus.
Gruß


----------



## Spatzenwade (21. April 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> Kann ich die U-Brake eigentlich auch mit einem V-Brakehebel betreiben? Meiner Meinung nach sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, da ich doch über das Zugdreieck entsprechend justieren kann. Eure Meinung dazu würde mich durchaus interessieren.
> 
> ...



V-Brake-Hebel bringt zuwenig Kraft auf die Bremse. Man braucht eher einen noch kürzer übersetzten Hebel. Am Zugdreieck kann man beim GT nicht viel machen, weil das Sitzrohr stört. 
Ich hab mal wie bei Smolik beschrieben eine Umlenkrolle an den einen Bremsarm montiert, dann ohne Seildreieck den Bremszug über die Umlenkrolle auf den anderen Bremsarm gelegt. Die Bremswirkung war gigantisch, aber ein Druckpunkt war überhaupt nicht mehr da. Bremshebel geht ohne Kraftaufwand bis an den Lenker zu ziehen, irgendwo dazwischen blockierts. V-Bremshebel gabs damals noch keine, mit denen könnte es auf diese Art vielleicht funktionieren.
Gruß


----------



## zippi (21. April 2004)

Also vielen dank für die Tipps.
zunächst mal ein Bild von der Bremse und vom Hobel. Leider nur mit DV-Camera aufgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (22. April 2004)

Gudde,

@zippi: Sieht sehr geil aus. Ich bin begeistert. Endlich mal einer, der exakt dasselbe Modell mit derselben Lackierung hat wie ich. Ich kann dir definitiv sagen, dass Dein Karakoram ein 90er Modell ist, wenn es ursprünglich einen Gewindesteuersatz hatte. Meins ist es nämlich auch ;-)). Sollte Dein Rad allerdings schon ab Werk A-Head Steuersatz haben, dann ist es ein 91er Modell (ansonsten unterscheiden die sich aber nicht in der Ausführung). Wir müssen uns unbedingt weiter austauschen, insbesondere was anstehende Modernisierungen anbelangt.

Was habe ich bereits ausgetauscht? Hier mal die Liste:

- Cane Creek S2 Ahead-Steuersatz (soll irgendwann mal Chris King werden) und Race-Face System Vorbau (120mm) mit Kore-Downhill-Lenker und ODI-Yeti Schraubgriffe (alles in schwarz)
- 97er gelbe RS Judy SL mit Englund Luftfederkit (ca. 75mm Federweg). Ist damit also einer alten SID gleichzusetzen.
- schwarze XT II U-Brake hinten und XT V-Brake vorne sowie Avid SD2 Griffe in silber (sieht sehr edel aus)
- Magura Fun Laufradsatz
- 8-fach XT Kassette, 8/9-fach XT Schaltwerk und 3/8-fach LX-Rapid-Fire Hebel (die edlen in silber)
- Zoom Litespeed (26,2mm) Sattelstütze und Fizik Nisene Titansattel 

Das Cockpit komplett in schwarz mit silbernen Brems- und Schalthebeln sieht schon sehr geil aus. Die Federgabel passt übrigens auch ziemlich gut und hat eigentlich nichts an der Geometrie verändert. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob man nochmehr Federweg einbauen sollte. Zu den Fahreigenschaften kann ich nur sagen, dass es sich trotz seiner Geometrie und dank des kurzen Vorbaus noch recht wendig fahren lässt. Die Spurtreue ist weltklasse. Fährt sich natürlich lange nicht so wendig und agil wie aktuelle Geometrien ala RM Blizzard oder ein Cove Handjob.

Die alten Teile hebe ich natürlich alle schön auf (auch den tollen LRS mit Arraya-Felgen). Sollte ich mir irgendwann mal einen neuen Rahmen und Federgabel zulegen, werde ich das Teil natürlich zurückbauen und glänzend polieren, um es an die Wand zu hängen. Im Sommer wird das Rad auf seine alten Tage (Rahmen ist immerhin 14 Jahre alt) noch durch die Alpen gejagt.

Die nächsten Vorhaben: 
- neuer Kurbelsatz, entweder LX oder XT Hollowtech I mit Octalink oder Race Face Prodigy/Evolve XC mit ISIS. Hier hätte ich nochmal ne Frage an Dich wegen Innenlagerbreite. Habe eine Aussage gehört, dass Innenlager 73mm breit ist. Kannst Du das bestätigen?
- dann suche ich noch nach einer Schnellsattelklemme. Muss aber noch nachmessen, welchen Durchmesser ich da eigentlich brauche.
- ausbessern einiger Lackschäden durch Steine. Hast Du eine Ahnung, wie ich da noch an den entsprechenden Lack und Decals drankommen könnte?

Sollte ich die Tage eine Digitalkamera o.ä. in die Finger bekommen, werde ich mein gutes Stück auch mal ablichten.

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dich nicht zu sehr mit Details zugelabert habe, aber der Gaul ist irgendwie mit mir durchgegangen ;-)).

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## kingmoe (22. April 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> - ausbessern einiger Lackschäden durch Steine. Hast Du eine Ahnung, wie ich da noch an den entsprechenden Lack und Decals drankommen könnte?



Den Lack musst du leider nach Augenmaß besorgen und die Decals wohl oder übel selber nachbauen, bzw. abfotografieren, nachbearbeiten und drucken lassen. Das ist leider immer wieder ein Problem, da es so spezielle Decals einfach nirgendwo - nicht mal in USA bzw. auf ebay.com - gibt. Trotzdem: Gute Gelingen!

Nochmal zum Lack: Versuche es mal in einer Modellbauabteilung bzw. einem Modellbaushop, da gibt es haltbaren Lack in etlichen Farbvarianten und in kleinen Einheiten, die für Ausbesserungen völlig ausreichen.


----------



## zippi (22. April 2004)

Maixle, hier kann niemand mit Details nerven. Wir teilen doch alle eine Leidenschaft. Cool, dass Du das gleiche Bike hast. Bin gespannt auf die Photos.

Bj. meines Bocks kann tatsächlich auch 90 sein. Gekauft hab' ich's '91.

Nu, mit dem Lack, das ist schon schwierig. Das Lila und das Weiß verlaufen so konfus, das ist bestimmt nicht einfach. Deswegen bin ich schon froh, dass es bei mir noch so 1A ist. Aber vielleicht mischt dir die Grundfarben ja ein Lackierer. Von Standox weiß ich, dass die aus Lackproben die Zusammensetzung bestimmen können. Die decals würde ich mit Transparentpapier abkupfern, einscannen, am PC bearbeiten und auf Klebefolie aufstanzen lassen. Sind ja einfach weiß, aber mit Klarlack überlackiert.

Ausgetauscht habe ich bislang nur minimal: Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau. Radialspeichung schwarz (geil) mit original Felgen und LX-Naben. Reifen 2.3 Conti vertical (sehr gute Dämpfung und Optik), Brems-Schalt Kombi ist die alte DX.
Der Vorbau steckt leider nur auf einem Adapterschaft. Das befriedigt mich nicht so sehr. Eine Federgabel wäre auch mein Fernziel, wobei die in Rahmenfarbe lackierte Starrgabel eigentlich 'ne schöne Optik abgibt und ich deshalb arg unschlüssig bin. Vielleicht besorg ich mir auch nen ordentlichen Steckvorbau. Habe nur leider keinen gefunden, der auch 'ne Steigung von ca 15° hat und für den Lenker 'ne Klappklemmung. Der DH-Lenker paßt von der Krümmung leider nicht durch die Klemmung des Originalvorbaus. Schade.

Kann man die XT U-Brake eigentlich noch irgendwo kaufen? Gesehen hab ich die Dinger noch nie. Vielleicht ebay. mal sehen.


----------



## kingmoe (22. April 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht besorg ich mir auch nen ordentlichen Steckvorbau. Habe nur leider keinen gefunden, der auch 'ne Steigung von ca 15° hat und für den Lenker 'ne Klappklemmung. Der DH-Lenker paßt von der Krümmung leider nicht durch die Klemmung des Originalvorbaus. Schade.



Ja, der Vorbau stört die Retro-Optik eigentlich schon! Passt ein gerader Lenker denn so gar nicht vom Fahrgefühl her? Ein schöner Schaftvorbau und ein weniger gekröpfter Lenker würden echt besser aussehen. Die Gabel würde ich auch so lassen, das gehört einfach zusammen. Was für einen Vorbau bräuchtest du denn? Ich meine, ich hätte noch einen schwarzen Schaftvorbau (Steckmaß 22,2mm für 1"-Gabel) in 125mm und mit 15 Grad Steigung. Da passt aber wohl kein DH-Lenker rein...



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die XT U-Brake eigentlich noch irgendwo kaufen? Gesehen hab ich die Dinger noch nie. Vielleicht ebay. mal sehen.



Die gibt es schon lange nicht mehr "offiziell" zu kaufen. Aber auf ebay sind immer wieder welche zu finden. Oder du fragst mal im hier im Classic-Forum, da wird einem eigentlich fast immer geholfen.


----------



## zippi (23. April 2004)

Danke für's Angebot. Aber habe 1 1/8 Zoll.

Der Dh-Lenker mag zwar nicht so authentisch sein, aber ich bin eine bequeme Tourenposition mittlerweile so sehr gewohnt, dass mir der xc-Lenker bei dem ohnehin sehr kurzen Steuerrohr vom Fahrgefühl keinen Spaß macht. Nu werd ich mal weitersuchen. Dachte da an einen Syncros Vorbau. Der paßt egentlich immer zur Marke und zum Alter. Eine noblere Sattelstütze täte auch ganz gut. Ist aber auch wieder so'n scheiß Maß, daß selten bei ebay auftaucht.

Aber erstmal neue Beläge!


----------



## zippi (23. April 2004)

Hier hätte ich nochmal ne Frage an Dich wegen Innenlagerbreite. Habe eine Aussage gehört, dass Innenlager 73mm breit ist. Kannst Du das bestätigen?
Maixle[/QUOTE]

Ich meß das am WE nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (23. April 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für's Angebot. Aber habe 1 1/8 Zoll.



Das ist doch prima, das ist das Angebot ja wesentlich größer. Ich hätte z.B. noch einen K2-Vorbau, 25,4 mm, 140 mm, 20 Grad, Cromo, schwarz, NEU (siehe Foto. Dann könntest du auch deinen Sattel wieder etwas weiter nach vorne schieben, da der Vorbau ja recht lang ist   Ich hänge mal ein Foto dran, ich kann auch mal ausprobieren, ob da ein DH-Bügel durchgeht.
Optimal wäre natürlich ein GT Flip-Flop Vorbau mit abnehmbarer Klemmplatte, den kann ich aber leider nicht hergeben, weil er schon verplant ist... Auch davon mache ich mal ein Bild. Ab und zu auf ebay, aber eher selten.



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dh-Lenker mag zwar nicht so authentisch sein, aber ich bin eine bequeme Tourenposition mittlerweile so sehr gewohnt, dass mir der xc-Lenker bei dem ohnehin sehr kurzen Steuerrohr vom Fahrgefühl keinen Spaß macht. Nu werd ich mal weitersuchen. Dachte da an einen Syncros Vorbau. Der paßt egentlich immer zur Marke und zum Alter. Eine noblere Sattelstütze täte auch ganz gut. Ist aber auch wieder so'n scheiß Maß, daß selten bei ebay auftaucht.



Ich kann das gut verstehen, ich finde DH-Lenker auch wesentlich bequemer. Leider sehen sie mit Hörnchen völlig daneben aus, denn die schätze ich auch sehr. Ein ewiges Dilemma...
Syncros-Vorbauten sind aber an dem Rad nur so lange stilistisch "passend", wie es die alten sind - und da bekommst du wegen der breiten Klemmung definitiv nur gerade Lenker durch. Ein Syncros mit Klappe ist schrecklich - aber wie immer: Nur meine Meinung, und praktisch ist die Klappe auf jeden Fall, keine Frage.
Was für ein Sattelstützenmaß hast du denn? 26,6, 26,8 oder...

Wegen des Tretlagers kann ich dir leider keine definitive Auskunft geben, aber es könnte schon 73er Breite sein. Frag doch mal Sebastian ("Downhillbenny"), der ist da echt fit.


----------



## thrillseeker (23. April 2004)

Um nochmal ein bisschen Senf zur ursprünglichen Frage zu geben: Ich fahre an meinem Zaskar seit eh und je eine DX U-Brake (ist mit der XT UII baugleich, aber nicht eloxiert und ohne Schriftzug). Darauf sind Scott-Mathauser Superbrake Beläge montiert.
Das ergibt bei Trockenheit eine sehr (!) bissige, trotzdem gut dosierbare Bremsleistung;
bei kalter Nässe kommt die Bremsleistung auf blanken Alufelgen allerdings einem Totalausfall der Bremsanlage gleich


----------



## zippi (23. April 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Optimal wäre natürlich ein GT Flip-Flop Vorbau mit abnehmbarer Klemmplatte, den kann ich aber leider nicht hergeben, weil er schon verplant ist... Auch davon mache ich mal ein Bild. Ab und zu auf ebay, aber eher selten.



Der GT Vorbau wäre OK. (Bettel) Der K2 wird nicht passen. Das seh ich schon auf'm Photo. Die Kröpfung paßt nicht durch die Klemmung.

Stützenmaß ist 26,4.


----------



## zippi (23. April 2004)

thrillseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Um nochmal ein bisschen Senf zur ursprünglichen Frage zu geben: Ich fahre an meinem Zaskar seit eh und je eine DX U-Brake (ist mit der XT UII baugleich, aber nicht eloxiert und ohne Schriftzug). Darauf sind Scott-Mathauser Superbrake Beläge montiert.
> Das ergibt bei Trockenheit eine sehr (!) bissige, trotzdem gut dosierbare Bremsleistung;
> bei kalter Nässe kommt die Bremsleistung auf blanken Alufelgen allerdings einem Totalausfall der Bremsanlage gleich



Also irgendwie sehen die U's alle so aus als hätten sie die gleichen Hebelverhältnisse. Kann das sein, dass der Unterschied nur in der Optik und Gewicht liegt? Dann dürft ich wirklich mit neuen Belägen auskommen.


----------



## maixle (26. April 2004)

Gudde,

@zippi: ...erstmal danke fürs nachmessen. Hätte übrigens etwas für Dein Federgabelprojekt. Ein Kumpel von mir hat noch eine extrem gut erhaltene Mag21 von '94 bei sich rumliegen mit einem Federweg von 50mm. Hatte die an seinem Zaskar montiert. Würde wahrscheinlich recht gut in die Geometrie des Karakorams passen. Ausserdem ist die für A-Head-Steuersätze gedacht (soweit ich mich erinnern kann). Einen 150mm Syncros-Vorbau habe ich übrigens auch noch bei mir rumliegen (den passenden Syncros DH-Lenker gibt es dazu). Also, solltest Du Interesse haben, einfach PM an mich und würde bei meinem Kumpel nachfragen.

Naja, was die U-Brake anbetrifft, kann ich Dir eigentlich gar nicht wirklich sagen, ob die XT II besser bremsen soll. Auf jedenfall sieht sie besser aus als meine alte silberfarbene U-Brake.

@kingmoe: ...danke für den Tipp mit dem Lack. Habe bzgl. Innenlagerbreite übrigens schon bei Downhillbenny angefragt (siehe Thread). Sein Karakoram (glaube so von 92/93) hat 73mm-Breite. Nach zippis Messung hat das '90er Karakoram aber noch 68mm. Haben die irgendwann mal die Gehäusebreite quasi "evolutorisch) geändert? Haben die alten Gehäuse eigentlich alle BSA-Gewinde?

GT rulez
Maixle


----------



## GTdanni (26. April 2004)

Kreuzen sich die Züge eigendlich hinter dem Sitzrohr ???????


----------



## kingmoe (26. April 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Kreuzen sich die Züge eigendlich hinter dem Sitzrohr ???????



Sollten sie auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Spatzenwade (26. April 2004)

Die Hebelverhältnisse werden meist besser, wenn man eine breite Felge drauf hat; es waren ja oft 26mm Ritchey Vantage montiert. Außerdem ein dickes Distanzstück zwischen Bremsbelag und U-Brake, dann bekommt man so einigermaßen einen 90°-Winkel zwischen Bremsarm und Zug hin.
Gruß


----------



## GTdanni (26. April 2004)

Dann war das bei mir schon falsch montiert (das meinte ich mit schlechten Hebelverhältnissen) 
Ich hab das jetzt mal geändert und teste das morgen mal (ist meine erste U-Brake). 
CU Danni


----------



## maixle (28. April 2004)

Gudde,

jetzt macht Ihr mich aber komplett narrisch. Macht das mit dem Kreuzen der Züge soviel aus? Was muss ich bei Kreuzen beachten (bisher habe ich die nämlich nicht gekreuzt)? Wie ist das mit dem Einstellen der U-Brake (waagrechtstellen etc.)?

Kurzum, könnte mir einer von den technisch versierten eine kleine Technik- und Bremseinstellungskunde zur U-Brake geben (auch was Bremsbeläge betrifft)...biiittttteeee...vielleicht ist ja dann meine HR-Bremsodyssee endgültig beendet...denn die Bremskraft der derzeitigen Einstellung meiner Bremse hat mich noch net so richtig überzeugt.

Also, erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.

Vielen Dank und Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (28. April 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> jetzt macht Ihr mich aber komplett narrisch. Macht das mit dem Kreuzen der Züge soviel aus? Was muss ich bei Kreuzen beachten (bisher habe ich die nämlich nicht gekreuzt)? Wie ist das mit dem Einstellen der U-Brake (waagrechtstellen etc.)?
> 
> Maixle



Also: Normalerweise sind die Züge hinter dem Sattelrohr gekreuzt. Und das funktioniert auch recht gut so. Ich habe jetzt mal die Züge aus Spaß anders montiert (siehe Bild) und das funzt auch prima. Eigentlich gibt es bei ´ner U-Brake nur die typischen Dinge wie bei allen mechanischen Felgenbremsen zu beachten:

- Die Züge sollten nicht alt und ausgeleiert sein und natürlich gut gefettet. Die Hüllen müssen schön Steif sein und lieber in zu größeren als zu kleinen Radien geführt werden (weniger Reibung).

- Beläge und Felgen müssen miteinander harmonieren - da helfen meist nur Erfahrungswerte. Ich fahre z.B. irgendwelche weichen No-Name-Beläge auf einer alten - und damit auch recht breiten - ARAYA-Alufelge. Kool Stop ist eigentlich fast immer Referenz.

- Eine breitere Felge kann bei einer U-Brake tatsächlich etwas mehr Bremspower bzw. einen besseren Druckpunkt bringen , da ja leider die Nähe des Belags zur Felge durch die Schraubklemmung des Belags sonst nur wenig beeinflusst werden kann.

- Mit der Belagausrichtung zur Felge kann man gut etwas Feintunig betreiben. Viele Biker bevorzugen es, wenn der Belag mit leicht schräg steht, so dass die vordere Seite die Felge beim Bremsen zuerst berührt.

- Die Felgen müssen sauber sein (siehe auch Postings weiter oben) und sollten ohne Schlag laufen.

- Natürlich muss bei einer U-Brake auch die Bremse selbst an ihren Drehpunkten gut geölt bzw. gefettet sein und sollte so montiert sein, dass alle Beweglichen Teile sich ohne Spiel aber trotzdem locker und leicht bewegen. Wichtig: NIE Öl auf Felge oder Beläge kommen lassen!!!

Falls ich etwas vergessen habe oder jemand noch besondere Tipps zur U-Brake hat, bitte ergänzen!!!


----------



## Spatzenwade (28. April 2004)

@maixle: Die Bremskraft bei konstanter Handkraft ist am höchsten, wenn der Bremszug genau senkrecht zum Bremsarm angreift. Als Bremsarm musst du dir die gedachte Linie vom Drehpunkt des Bremse zum Klemmpunkt des Bremszuges vorstellen. Und zu dieser gedachten Linie sollte der Bremszug senkrecht abgehen. Die 90° sollten möglichst dann vorliegen, wenn der Bremsbelag gerade die Felge berührt. 
Wenn du den Zug hinter dem Sitzrohr nicht kreuzt, ist der Winkel z.B. 10° flacher. (Vielleicht sinds auch 15°, egal). Dann hast du bei unveränderter Handkraft und rein theoretisch eine um den Faktor cos10° geringere Bremskraft, in diesem Fall 1,5%. Um das zu bemerken, mußt du schon ziemlich sensibel sein.  
Bei 30° Abweichung von der Senkrechten (also einem 120°Winkel) werdens aber schon 15% Kraftverlust am Bremsbelag, das merkt man langsam.

Ansonsten gilt das, was kingmoe schon geschrieben hat. Wenn der Bremsbelag nix taugt oder nicht zur Felge passt, Öl drauf ist oder die Züge vergammelt sind, dann geht sowieso nix.
Wenn du auf ein "digitales" Bremsverhalten Wert legst, dann schau mal im Trial-Forum (Felge anflexen/ Bitumen draufpinseln o.ä.). Ist aber keine langfristige Lösung. Gruß


----------



## zippi (28. April 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Einen 150mm Syncros-Vorbau habe ich übrigens auch noch bei mir rumliegen (den passenden Syncros DH-Lenker gibt es dazu).



Hi Maixle, ist das 'n Steckvorbau mit Frontlader? DH Lenker hab' ich schon meinen speziellen, aber was soll's denn kosten?


----------



## zippi (28. April 2004)

Da hab' ich hier ja was losgetreten  . Sind alles gute Tipps  . Die junge Disc-Generation wird sowas kaum noch im Erfahrungsschatz haben. Und die Erklärung mit Hilfe der Trigonometrie ist schon spitze. So hat man das früher ausgeklügelt.

Hab trotzdem noch keine neuen Beläge.


----------



## thrillseeker (2. Mai 2004)

Rein theoretisch leuchten mir diese Tipps schon ein... aber meine praktischen Erfahrungen sind genau umgekehrt:

Ich fahre nämlich extrem schmale Campagnolo-Felgen und gekreuzte Bowdenzüge - und meine U-Brake ist bei geringem Kraftaufwand sehr bissig und gut dosierbar.

Vielleicht kann es sein, dass sich bei schmalen Felgen der Winkel so verändert, dass ein Kreuzen der Züge wiederum Sinn macht


----------



## thrillseeker (2. Mai 2004)

Hier kann man die Proportionen / Hebelverhältnisse gut erkennen:


----------



## zippi (2. Mai 2004)

Nun, meine Züge sind auch gekreuzt und ziehen im Winkel von ca. 90° an einem gedachten Hebel (Gerade zwischen der Systemachse der Bremssockel zur Zugklemmung). Theoretisch / mathematisch werden so die maximalen Hebelkräfte umgesetzt.


----------



## thrillseeker (2. Mai 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch / mathematisch werden so die maximalen Hebelkräfte umgesetzt.



Super -- daraus ergibt sich tatsächlich , dass bei schmalen Felgen das Kreuzen Sinn macht, bei breiten eher nicht.
Und das lässt sich sicher für alle alten GTs verallgemeinern.


----------



## zippi (5. Mai 2004)

Läßt sich auf alle Cantis anwenden. Felgenbreite ist egal. Ich hab relativ breite. Dazu noch mal'n Foto. Der 90° Winkel muß natürlich bei angezogener Bremse erreicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (5. Mai 2004)

Bei mir sieht man also, dass mein Winkel zu groß ist. Wenn ich jetzt noch anziehe, wird er sogar noch größer. Ich müßte also den Belag mit Unterlegscheiben noch ein Stück weiter zur Felge montieren. Oder eine breitere Felge verwenden.

Und jetzt noch ein Reinigungstipp: Ich habe letztens noch einen Rest Bremsenreinigerspray für's Auto gefunden. Den hab ich mal ausprobiert und siehe da, obwohl ich dachte, ich hätte mit Belag schmirgeln und Benzinreinigung schon einiges erreicht, ist die Bremswirkung nochmals besser geworden. Ich schwör's.

Mit dem Zeug kann man auch prima die Kette und Cassette "duschen". Entfettet alles radikal und restlos. Vorsicht, fern halten von Lagern!! Und immer 'ne alte Schüssel drunterstellen. Verdunstet aber schnell.


----------

